# Playing Hooky



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Today it was the "community conference" at the law school, that most wonderful of days, on which we all come together to bitch and moan about minor inconveniences and then do absolutely nothing about it. :/

SO...I stayed home. I slept in, I went to the gym, and The Wiggles and I headed down to the beach to enjoy the glorious weather 

Pics:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks like alot more fun than sitting around grouching! I love the one of them walking on the log.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

teehee the wiggles!
great pics! glad you had a good time instead of subjecting yourself to what sounds like a miserable time


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Your dogs are looking so good!

And they are nothing short of adorable!!!!!!

Def. would opt out for a day with the poochies on a day like that!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

naww your kids are so cute!! I want boxers!! (and great danes, and doxies, and maybe a collie or two)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Your dogs are so adorable. Much funner than sitting in a conference.


----------

